# Ike has a new sister pic



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I named her Holly, she is 11 weeks old,(so they say) she is very tiny, weighs 1.2 lbs. Ike doesn't know what to think. How old does she look to you. She has no idea what a carmera is so only took 2, got her Friday.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh em gee! Is she totally adorable! ! Cuddles!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Absolutely adorable!! Congrats!!


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

Eeeeek, so cute!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, she's soooo cute !!!! Congratulations on getting your new chi baby


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She is so cute, congratulations! She looks more like 7 or 8 weeks old to me.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> She is so cute, congratulations! She looks more like 7 or 8 weeks old to me.


That is what I thought, she doesn't act like a 11 week old either, I think breeder told a little white story..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I was thinking the same as Stella.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

TLI said:


> I was thinking the same as Stella.


Thanks T. I am treating and feeding her as a small baby. How much did Jade weigh when you got her, at what age. They tied to tell me she was a tea cup, and I let them know there was no such dog. Don't think they liked it too much.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!! She is simply adorable


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

She is adorable and precious. Congratulations!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Just for comparison this little girl is seven weeks old today, looking to mature at 4.5 lbs roughly, much smaller than her brother. I don't know what she weighs now though.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Evelyn said:


> Thanks T. I am treating and feeding her as a small baby. How much did Jade weigh when you got her, at what age. They tied to tell me she was a tea cup, and I let them know there was no such dog. Don't think they liked it too much.


Sounds like you are doing everything perfect. She is lucky to have such an awesome Mom! xxx

Jade weighed 12 oz at 13 weeks old. But even though she was the size of a very young puppy (still is), you could see more maturity on her face. Also, she played and had the motor skills of her age. She didn't get any teeth for quite awhile, though. You could see where her baby teeth were trying to break the gums, but she was about 18 months old before she had a full set of baby teeth. She's 4 1/2 years old, and just now starting to get a few adult teeth. The top of Jade's head is completely an open molera. 

We were sure of Jade's age. Her breeder had a file of her birth, dates of everything. Also records of vet visits. No one expected Jade to live very long. Even the first few vets that I had her seen by said that she probably had a health issue that kept her from thriving. She struggled the first several weeks after birth, but once her breeder got her over the hump, she consistently gained weight. I had blood work, an ultrasound of her heart, liver, kidneys and brain. My vet was very intrigued. To this day, they haven't found one thing wrong with her. She's just uber teensy. 

If the breeder used the term teacup, that tells me that he/she was just looking to make money, and quite possibly lied about her age. These scams are on the rise. It gets worse all of the time. :/


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Just for comparison this little girl is seven weeks old today, looking to mature at 4.5 lbs roughly, much smaller than her brother. I don't know what she weighs now though.


Thanks, Holly is smaller then that little girl. She has been to the vet, by the breeder, and got her first shots last Tuesday, but she seemed to check out health wise. I will just have to watch her grow and go by charts. Don't know what her birth weight was.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Precious! Very cute!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

How is Ike liking his new sister? She is adorable. Hope she adjusts well to your loving home!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your tiny baby


----------



## tenley (Oct 17, 2013)

She is so precious! Congratulations


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

She is so beautiful oh my goodness. You added to your family congratulations.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just saw this! Congrats on your new baby!!! She's adorable.


----------



## Giubba (Oct 15, 2013)

Bless her, she's so precious.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

She's very cute, congratulations! I agree, she looks very young.


----------



## Dramagodes (Apr 18, 2013)

She is just darling! What an absolute cutie! Congrats and best wishes with your new little one!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Congrats! I agree she does look pretty young in those pics. I love the second one, with the ears up, she is just too cute. That crate picture it looks like she is saying "What is going on here/I think that camera might eat me."


----------



## Javier'sMommy (Jan 20, 2013)

Congratulations on your new baby, she's a little sweetie. I agree that she looks about 7/8 weeks old. We got Francesca at just over 7 weeks & she weighed 1.7 lbs. Javier was 12 weeks & 1.5 lbs. but definitely a difference between them when comparing a 12 week old & a 7 week old. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

I dug these up. This is my chi at 8/9 weeks. She was 900g/0.9kg. But your chi looks even smaller!


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Btw yes that is me waving an elephant toy in front of her face and her just ignoring it hehe. she used to hate toys and now she doesn't go anywhere without one!!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

loupey said:


> I dug these up. This is my chi at 8/9 weeks. She was 900g/0.9kg. But your chi looks even smaller!


She is a sweetie. I think Holly is smaller, vet confirmed she is around 6 to 8 weeks old.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Holy looks very tiny. I wouldn't guess her much over 1 lb. You may already have a weight on her. But she's itty bitty. Darling little girl!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

TLI said:


> Holy looks very tiny. I wouldn't guess her much over 1 lb. You may already have a weight on her. But she's itty bitty. Darling little girl!


Thanks T, at the vet yesterday she was 1.3 lb, she is really a sweatheart.:love4:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What a teeny tiny bundle of cuteness...she is lovely !


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She is so tiny.


----------

